# Panasonic ES8103 leaking



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi,
I have a Panasonic ES8103 wireless wet/dry shaver that is think is getting water inside the housing. I first noticed water running over the screen when I clean it, but at first I just thought it was running on top of the screen. Then I noticed the display was starting to fade but if I held the shaver with the display side down, it would display normally. I then put the shaver with the head facing down for two days, so if any water did get inside the housing, it would drain out. The next time I shaved, everything was fine. I carefully cleaned it after that so I don't get water inside the house, but put it in the same position to drain again.
I have taken the shaver apart once, about 6 months ago to replace a piece. I inspected the gasket then and cleaned it. It was still in new condition without any cracks/missing pieces/worn spots/etc, so I reused it. I didn't like that the gasket looked so thin (by design). I also noticed that in a lot of reviews that stated a problem with the shaver, it was usually water getting to the screen. I would prefer to make my own gasket, instead of buying a new one and replacing it.
I've been thinking about putting dielectric grease to apply over the current gasket to fill in any weak spots. I'm wondering if there is a better product I can use, which would not be hard to remove and reply if I ever have to open the shaver again in the future. I've been using the shaver regularly for the last two years, so I figure the battery will start to fail in the near the future.
Thank you


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

You could use silicon spray sealer to close any gaps within the body of the shaver to make it water tight. You need to be mindful of the materials of which the shaver is made so it wont dissolve on you when you apply third party chemicals.


----------

